# Ready to throw my compressor out!!!



## k223238 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I have a Hitachi EC12 4gallon/2hp compressor that will repeatedly trip it's breaker when starting up... will have to reset it about 10 - 25 times before it'll finally STAY on.
I've moved it all over the house (no ext cords used) and will exhibit this behavior on every circuit. Very frustrated... need some help!
What can I do to try and narrow down the problem? Could it be the amperage? Any way to wire this for 220v?
Any help appreciated!

Regards,
Manuel


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Is this a new compressor for you, or have you had it for a while? Either way it sounds like the motor needs to be either rebuilt or at the very least cleaned up.

Amperage is in fact the reason why it's tripping, but you really shouldn't rewire it until you figure out why it's tripping the breaker. First step to troubleshooting a blown fuse - find out why the fuse blew. That's no joke - it's the truth.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

It sounds like your bleed off valve isn't working and the compressor is trying to start up under a heavy load. Try dumping all the air then see if it will start up without kicking the breaker, if it runs OK then you know the bleed off valve isn't letting the air out so the compressor can start without a load.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm guessing it's an older compressor or you would return it. If it has dirt in the back of the motor then it could be the centrifugal switch for the start windings is sticking some. It may even need a new start capacitor.

The good news is that it does start sometimes. that usually means the windings are good and the motor does not need rewinding.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You did not say if this is a new to you compressor. 

What is the running and starting amperage of the compressor? What is the amperage rating of the circuits you have tried the compressor on?

George


----------



## GuyInNC (Feb 8, 2011)

You say it trips "its" breaker... how about other breakers? Do you have a power strip that has a push-reset breaker on it? If so, plug the compressor into this and see what happens. If the compressor still trips its breaker, I'd bypass the breaker *but only while it's protected by the power strip's breaker*. This will be the easiest way to test the compressor's breaker. The problem could also be the unloader. To test this, bleed the compressor 'til it's empty and leave the drain open (or however you want to prevent it from building up pressure). Now switch it on. It's basically unloaded at this point, so it should start if the unloader is the issue. If it still trips the breaker, I'd think that it would be the centrifugal start switch or the capacitor. I don't know of an easy way to test the start switch, so I'd swap out a comparable spec'ed capacitor and try that.


----------



## k223238 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you all for the quick replies...

I purchased the compressor new about 4-5 yrs ago... started doing this on day 2 and I've been dealing with this ever since.  Prior to this I had used the same model compressor (borrowed from BIL) and it did the same thing. 
I assumed it was my wiring but recently added an independent 110v line to it's current location and still happens. The manual states the motor is 9.5a... not sure if that means at running or starting.
I've tried leaving the two tank valves open and still it trips the breaker. 
I'll try moving it to a power strip and see what it does. 

Regards,
Manuel


----------



## carchitect (Feb 15, 2011)

How cold is the ambient temperature when it's been tripping breakers?


----------



## k223238 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm in SoCal, so nothing extreme... with that said, it does seem worse during winter time.

Regards,
Manuel


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

k223238 said:


> Thank you all for the quick replies...
> 
> I purchased the compressor new about 4-5 yrs ago... started doing this on day 2 and I've been dealing with this ever since.  Prior to this I had used the same model compressor (borrowed from BIL) and it did the same thing.
> I assumed it was my wiring but recently added an independent 110v line to it's current location and still happens. The manual states the motor is 9.5a... not sure if that means at running or starting.
> ...


9.5A is pretty high for a normal 15A circuit. If you have it on a 20A circuit and still does it, then don't use it until you figure out the problem, otherwise is might simply be the start-up draw is too high for a normal 15A circuit. Might need to move it to a 20A circuit otherwise.


----------



## carchitect (Feb 15, 2011)

k223238 said:


> I'm in SoCal, so nothing extreme... with that said, it does seem worse during winter time.
> 
> Regards,
> Manuel


I assume it's not one of those soft start deals then? My understanding is that electric motors require a higher amp draw to start moving if the ambient temperature is cold. 

Like some of the other posters have mentioned take it to a plug that you know is tied to a higher amp breaker.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Are you using it on an extension cord?


----------



## k223238 (Aug 6, 2010)

No ext cords being used, direct to outlets on all tests.

I'll look closely at the new breakers and see if they're 15 or 20a... will have to be in the evening after work. 
If I remember correctly it should be 20a and the electrician used 12g wiring.

If it helps, in addition to the 110v line above, I also added an independent 220v line for a 3hp Grizzly TS and it starts up fine.

Regards,
Manuel


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

In addition to all the other great questions, have you tested it in a circuit protected by a "slow-blow" breaker (aka "time delay breaker"), instead of just the standard kind?


----------



## k223238 (Aug 6, 2010)

I suspect I'm not running a slow-blow breaker... didn't even know they existed, Thanks! :thumbsup:

But just to clarify, the only breaker that trips is the one on the compressor itself... resets by pushing in a red button-thingy. :smile:

Regards,
Manuel


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

k223238 said:


> I suspect I'm not running a slow-blow breaker... didn't even know they existed, Thanks! :thumbsup:
> 
> But just to clarify, the only breaker that trips is the one on the compressor itself... resets by pushing in a red button-thingy. :smile:
> 
> ...


Then it has nothing to do with your house circuits. It is a problem with the compressor.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

k223238 said:


> I suspect I'm not running a slow-blow breaker... didn't even know they existed, Thanks! :thumbsup:
> 
> But just to clarify, the only breaker that trips is the one on the compressor itself... resets by pushing in a red button-thingy. :smile:
> 
> ...


NOW you tell us.

I have never seen a compressor with a breaker. Has anyone else?

George


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> NOW you tell us.
> 
> I have never seen a compressor with a breaker. Has anyone else?
> 
> George


 
Many portable ones have a reset. :smile:


----------



## duburban (Feb 12, 2011)

Save yourself the trouble... 

Amazon.com: Makita MAC700 Big Bore 2.0 HP Air Compressor: Home Improvement

I have the bigger brother version and its very quiet. 

I had the same Hitachi compressor back in Hawaii and it did the same thing with the tripping. Never found out why.


----------



## k223238 (Aug 6, 2010)

That Makita looks like a good option... Thank you. I'll consider it as well as the other suggestions here. When/if I get this resolved I'll post it here.

Regards,
Manuel


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

k223238 said:


> I suspect I'm not running a slow-blow breaker... didn't even know they existed, Thanks! :thumbsup:
> 
> But just to clarify, the only breaker that trips is the one on the compressor itself... resets by pushing in a red button-thingy. :smile:
> 
> ...


You know you can replace that overload for probably 5.00 doing it yourself. They do go bad sometimes.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The unloader, is also called a Load Genie. It relieves manifold pressure when air flow stops. If I got it right, it lets out the air trapped in the combustion chamber. This allows no load on the piston(s) to restart. Opening air valves or draining the tank of air would have no effect on the pressure exerting on the moving parts.

If it's working properly you can hear a "swoosh" of air when the compressor shuts off.












 







.


----------



## k223238 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yep, I get the "swoosh" upon shutoff... Thanks

I did not get a chance to verify breaker size but believe it's a 20amp... anyone know if a 12g sc wire would support testing with a 30a breaker? (Assuming the problem could be outside the compressor)

Regards,
Manuel


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If resetting the compressor (pushing the red things) solves the problem each time then the problem is the comprosser, not anything in your house electrical system.

George


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

+1 what george said and no to the #12 wire and a 30 amp breaker.

Just replace the overload switch. The thing with the red button it's probably around $5 so a cheap place to start. The problem is it has happened almost since you got it and that it will run eventually. 

If it was shorted it would not run. 

I doubt it's the centrifugal switch because it works some times.

It can't be the outlet or breakers because you tried multiple ones.

It could be the start capacitor $6 -$15

It could be the overload breaker (switch) $5

You have to start some where. If it were me, I would change the overload switch and capacitor for around $20 or just trash it and buy another one. 

just my .02


----------



## k223238 (Aug 6, 2010)

No on the 30a, got it. Thanks. I'll definitely look for those parts and hopefully get it all squared away... I'll report back with the results.

Thank to everyone for the feedback!

Manuel


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

There is no point in looking at the amperage of your household circuit. It is fine and doesn't need changed.

The breaker on the compressor is the problem as others have stated.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

mwhals said:


> There is no point in looking at the amperage of your household circuit.



I agree your immediate issue is the compressor, HOWEVER, if you have been tweaking your household electrical system in any way, given the questions you have been asking I would strongly recommend having an electrician inspect your service panel just to be safe.


----------



## loosebolt (Feb 2, 2011)

k223238 said:


> No on the 30a, got it. Thanks. I'll definitely look for those parts and hopefully get it all squared away... I'll report back with the results.
> 
> Thank to everyone for the feedback!
> 
> Manuel


hey did you resolve your compressor problem? i have the same compressor and it starts easily on an extension cord even when its somewhat cold out. just curious if you found the solution in case mine starts to act up.


----------



## k223238 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey Bolt,
I went to pick up the capacitor, for starters, and found it was a bit more than expected... best I can tell, this is the part I need:

http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/parttools.cgi/881515

Still plan on doing it, just need to wait a bit for some extra funds to be available.

Regards,
Manuel


----------



## loosebolt (Feb 2, 2011)

thats a bit steep, i have in the past been able to get used parts and tools from local tool repair shops, as well as new parts withuot having to pay shipping. dont know if this is an option for you in your area though.


----------

